# Review of Ranges



## kulajoni (Dec 7, 2006)

Aloha & help! 
I will be remodeling my kitchen in early 2007 and would like a high quality 30" range. I don't care if it is Gas or dual fuel. I wish money were no object but I have about $4,000 to spend on the range. I've looked at Viking (dual fuel), Thermador & DCS (30" - 5 burner.) Any assistance would be great. I am a good home cook that throws major parties every quarter or so - so a work horse range with a large oven is a must. PS: I live on an island so shipping and availability are major concerns too...
Thanks! Joni


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi Joni,

Welcome to ChefTalk. Have you scrolled down to the bottom of this page and browsed the existing "Similar Threads" on this topic?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I never noticed that. Thanks for making me scroll down and look. Cool feature.


----------



## kulajoni (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks so much, being new I did not know to do that! I think I've found my answer - I'm pretty set to go with a 30" LP gas DCS 5 burner (no clean - they want a $1000.00 extra dollars for a self cleaning oven - that seems just a tid bit over the top to me!) :look:


----------



## vyshtia (Oct 15, 2005)

There is a not so well known brand that has a loyal following - Bluestar.

I purchased my Bluestar 36" from Eurostoves.com in April and am loving it. A lot of power, commercial quality & feel, a good workhorse. It's not as pretty and refined as ranges that cost more...but it can outperform them.


----------

